# Not-Aus bei zwei ggenüberliegenden Maschinen



## 08fresh15 (24 Mai 2018)

*Not-Aus bei zwei gegenüberliegenden Maschinen*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben hier zwei Schleifmaschinen die ca. 3m auseinander aufgestellt sind.
Die Bediener stehen also Rücken an Rücken.
Nun ist der Geschäftsleitung die Idee gekommen, dass ein Bediener beide Maschinen bedienen soll.

Dazu soll nun in der Mitte eine Säule aufgestellt werden, so dass der Bediener wenn er sich an Maschine A befindet,
schnell an der Säule den Not-Halt für die Gegenüber liegende Maschine B betätigen kann.

Frage: Ist es zulässig dort dann entsprechende Not-Halt Taster zu verbauen?
Es befindet sich ja dann ein Not-Halt Taster im "falschen" Maschinenbereich. 
Müssen diese Einrichtungen dann evtl. eine andere Farbe (schwarz) haben?

Für jede Hilfestellung und Info wäre ich Euch dankbar.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tommi (24 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Du solltest die beiden NOT-HALT Kreise elektrisch miteinander verknüpfen.
Du brauchst dann kein neues CE-Zeichen vergeben.

Das steht im Interpretationspapier des BMAS zu "Gesamtheit von Maschinen".


----------



## safety_engineer (24 Mai 2018)

ein Not-Halt Taster sollte immer in der nähe des arbeitsbereichs sein, quasi in griffweite...

vl. hilft dir das weiter...

https://www.bgrci.de/fileadmin/BGRC...Not-Halt-Einrichtungen_Empfehlungen_BGRCI.pdf

ich kenne die schleifmaschinen nicht, es sollte jedoch berücksichtigt werden, dass durch die bedienung von zwei maschinen ein punkt aus der maschinenrichtlinie vielleicht vernachlässigt wird.

1.1.6. Ergonomie
— Vermeidung eines von der Maschine vorgegebenen Arbeitsrhythmus

sg
jürgen


----------



## stevenn (25 Mai 2018)

naja, die neue 13850 erlaubt dir ja für Not-Halt Wirkungskreise festzulegen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber ein heikles Thema. Ich tendiere eher zu Tommi's Meinung. Ob das dann aber im Sinne der Geschäftsführung ist, im Notfall beide Anlagen abzuschalten, muss man sich überlegen. Aber was schon einmal positiv von der Geschäftsführung ist, ist, das sie sich Gedanken über den Not-Halt und Sicherheit machen und nicht einfach sagen "du bedienst jetzt zwei Maschinen".


----------



## safety_engineer (25 Mai 2018)

EN ISO 13850:
4.4.2. ein nothalt muss an jedem bedienstand angebracht werden, außer die risikobeurteilung ergibt etwas anderes...


----------



## 08fresh15 (25 Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für Eure Beurteilungen. Das Thema zusammen schalten beider Kreise werde ich der Geschäftsleitung vorschlagen, um keine Kompromisse beim Thema Sicherheit eigehen zu müssen.


----------



## van (25 Mai 2018)

Mh ...
Wieso wollt ihr die Maschinen überhaupt Not-Halt technisch verbinden ?

Das scheinen doch zwei komplett unabhängige Maschinen zu sein, die Halt 3m voneinander entfernt stehen. Wie 1000 andere Maschinen auch und das Personal ist halt für mehrere Maschinen zuständig. 

Beispiel 1
Zwei Werker bedienen die Maschinen, wie bisher. Jetzt höre ich meinen Kollegen hinter mir schreien. Gerade jetzt bräuchte ich ja fast die Not-Halt Verkettung. 
Wenn es nur noch ein Werker gibt steht der ja immer vor dem richtigen Not-Halt. An der anderen Maschinen kann ihm ja derzeit nichts passieren. 

Beispiel 2
Ich habe eine Fabrikhalle voll mit normalen Fräsmaschinen, nebeneinander, hintereinander, gegenüber. 
Und jetzt muss ein Werker mehrere Fräsmaschinen bedienen und die Zuständigkeit wechselt auch noch je nach Schicht. 
Wie willst du das Verketten/Lösen ?


----------



## Safety (27 Mai 2018)

Hallo,
  ich schließe mich da van an.
  Es scheint sich ja um zwei komplett getrennte Maschinen zu handeln, es muss ja eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung für die Maschinen gemacht werden und dann entscheiden ob das wirklich notwendig sein muss.
  Aber die Handlung im Notfall Not-Halt ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme!
  Es kann aber auch sein das es eigentlich Maschinen sind, die man ständig beobachten muss und nun will man eine Bedienperson einsparen, ob da aber ein Not-Halt ausreichend ist????
  Für neue ortsfeste Schleifmaschinen gibt es Typ-C Normen, die sehr genau beschreiben was zu tun ist.


----------

